# how to mod mario kart 64?



## HackSponge (Apr 18, 2010)

hiii! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ehm.. how do i hack the textures in mario kart 64? with which program? thaaanks!
I mean like this ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-86DzWKyLc


----------



## Juanmatron (Apr 18, 2010)

In the description of video there are the textures. 

You have to use textures load with N64 Emulator like Project64 or Mupen64 + Rice Video Plugin.


----------



## HackSponge (Apr 18, 2010)

yes... but.. i'd like import my texture in my backup of mario kart 64.. i can?
with some program?


----------

